
Network protocols, sans I/O - signa11
https://sans-io.readthedocs.io/index.html
======
signa11
here is the motivation for doing that: [https://sans-io.readthedocs.io/how-to-
sans-io.html#why-write...](https://sans-io.readthedocs.io/how-to-sans-
io.html#why-write-i-o-free-protocol-implementations)

